# killer embossed milk!



## bottlenutboy (Mar 21, 2007)

my newest addition to my milk collection is a killer!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 21, 2007)

unfortunately....


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 21, 2007)

and....this one is going to be a repair project....anyone got any suggestions? for the crack i was going to use windshield repair stuff i was told that you cant see the crack if you use it and i was going to use jewelry repairing epoxy to glue the top back on....wish me luck!


----------



## epgorge (Mar 21, 2007)

good luck


----------



## capsoda (Mar 21, 2007)

Good luck Spencer .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 22, 2007)

I just use CrAzy glue, and wipe it down with nail polish remover. 
 I don't relay collect milks I have some but I sell most, here's a few locals.
 Dug from 1900 + pits.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 22, 2007)

Unger bros.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 22, 2007)

Rick- Nice local milks!

 thanks guys for the well wishes!

 where can i buy windshield repair stuff and jewelry epoxy?


----------



## Bottlecindy (Apr 28, 2007)

Last week I dug up this one. I had hoped for years to locate one, but this is the first I have uncovered.  This local dairy was my family doctor's grandfather's.  This is hard to find Susquehaana milk, in a pint size. E.M. DE WITT.

 It's a keeper.


----------



## Bottlecindy (Apr 29, 2007)

With sparkles would be interesting--adding a neat effect to the bottle, for sure! [8D]

 I have used wood glue on glass and it works pretty well as does clear nail polish.  It isn't "pro", but it helps some to repair bottles.


----------



## epgorge (May 8, 2007)

Hey Pam,
 Welcome...  I have purchased quite a few bottles from bottlecindy. []

 Good to have you on board. Aren't you a moderator on another bottle site?
 Joel


----------



## Bottlecindy (May 8, 2007)

Hello,
 Yes, John. I am a moderator on the bottlecollectors at yahooclubs.

 I am thrilled to be a part of any bottle club community, and have met just about all my digging pals this way. In fact, I am heading out in a few minutes with a couple who are coming through here from NJ to NY. 

 Best of luck digging.
 Pam


----------



## Bottlecindy (May 8, 2007)

Sorry...I meant Joel, not John.... I have a best friend named John and am so used to typing his name when I send e-mails it is automatic, I guess. LOL. 

 I remember you, Joel.  Find anything good digging this season?


----------

